

Ask HN: Can someone make an RSS feed for user comments? - hella

I would for subscribe to Patio's and PG's... and thanks!
======
rudiger
Someone should make a better Hacker News. Even if the quality of user comments
isn't declining, the site is lacking in many technical and design features
(like this one).

